
Work discipline, or motivation is a bitch - Artemix
https://blog.artemix.org/article/show/work-discipline
======
5_minutes
True, real, motivation comes forth from becoming begeistert or obsessed with
your project. The Kanban board will not help with that core thing.

This is at least something I notice when reading biographies or success
stories, or even looking at my own humble side projects: the obsession, to
think about it day and night.. that’s what moves things forward.

Agile with Kanban etc.. are just tools to facilitate and reinforce the
process.

Or perhaps “obsession” is not the right word: but “passion”, is.

~~~
Artemix
I don't think that the line is very long between "obsession" and "passion",
as, from my point of view, I see obsession as some extreme form of passion.

Still, that's a fair point.

